# question on helath testing and health guarantee



## sherrihollander (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello folks, 
I have a question about health testing and health guarantees. AKC recommends that you get a puppy from a breeder that has OFA test results for patella and heart on the sire and dam of the puppy but a lot of the breeders that I've spoken to say they don't do that testing, am I taking a risk getting a pup from a breeder that doesn't do this testing? Also is it a red flag if a breeder only gives a 1 year health guarantee since a lot of things don't show up until the pup is 2?


----------

